# DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Beginn!



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Oktober

*DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - Geschäftsführer Seggelke versagt gleich zu Beginn!​*Kommentar

Wenn neue Leute kommen, ob in Verband, Firma, Verein oder Familie, nimmt man die natürlich besonders unter die Lupe.

So haben wir auch eine Umfrage gestartet, in wie weit Angler hoffen (oder fürchten), dass sich etwas beim DAFV ändert mit Aufnahme der Arbeit von (Dr., MSc.? (weiss man nicht, laut AFZ Fischwaid ist alles möglich)) Seggelke.

Ich wollte da eigentlich dem neuen GF noch etwas Zeit zum einarbeiten geben, und habe deswegen den Thread mit der  Umfrage erstellt:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889

Manchmal wird es aber schneller aktueller, als mal selber denkt, so dass man einen gefassten Plan manchmal ändern muss.

So ist das auch hier passiert.

*Spitzenpolitiker öffentlich GEGEN PETA und FÜR Angler und Angeln - DAFV schweigt weiter*

Denn sowohl wurde in der "WELT" berichtet, wie sich Spitzenpolitiker von Union und SPD GEGEN PETA und PRO Angler positionierten, genauso wie 3 Landesverbände sich klar gegen die Aussagen des PETA-Mitarbeiters Haferbeck in der MDR-Sendung gewandt haben.
Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319631

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=319581

*MUSS der DAFV da nicht handeln?*
Natürlich geht man davon aus, dass bei solchen Vorlagen (im Fussball nennt man das "geschenkter Elfmeter") ein Bundesverband wie der DAFV dann auch aktiv wird und sich in die mediale Diskussion einbringt.

Da bisher die Medienbeobachtung des DAFV bestenfalls als "suboptimal" beurteilt werden konnte, habe ich dann an den DAFV und den GF (Dr.MSc.?) Seggelke direkt eine Mail geschrieben, mit der Bitte bis zum 2. 09. zu antworten.

Dass auf meine freundliche Anfrage keinerlei Antwort vom DAFV gekommen ist - innerhalb der gesetzten Frist - auch nicht vom GF, den ich ja direkt mit angeschrieben hatte, wird viele Angler sicher weniger wundern, welche die "Öffentlichkeits"- und Lobby"arbeit" des DAFV bisher auch verfolgt hatten...


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da in der "Welt" ja darüber berichtet wurde, wie Spitzenpolitiker aus MeckPomm sich gegen PETA und klar PRO Angler und Angeln positionierten, habe ich das als Anlass genommen, auch mal den neuen GF anzuschreiben - mal sehen, was nu passiert...:
> 
> 
> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> ...




Wer also in dem Thread mit der Umfrage meinte und so abgestimmt hat, es würde mit dem neuen GF beim DAFV etwas besser werden - Die Kommunikation oder die Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit sicher nicht ....


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Micha383 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Irgendwie armselig seitens DAFV und *Seggel*ke.

Was wäre einfacher gewesen als auf diesen Zug aufzuspringen und sich pro Angeln zu positionieren?

Richtig, einfach mal wieder nichts tun und schweigen!

Einfach nur armselig oder ist das einfach nur "Feigheit vor dem "Feind""*?




*Feigheit vor dem Feind ist wenn man schon als Soldat an der Front steht und Befehle verweigert oder dort desertiert.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Reden ist Silber, Schweigen ist Gold...

Vielleicht weiß der DAFV nicht, dass dies nur eine Metapher ist und hofft so die mehr als klamme Kasse aufbessern zu können.

Wie auch immer. Die erste Anweisung, die der neue "Geschäftsführer" (ist hier übrigens auch eine Metapher für "Sekretär") von seiner Chefin bekommen hat dürfte gewesen sein, dass jegliche Kommunikation mit dem Anglerboard verboten ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die erste Anweisung, die der neue "Geschäftsführer" (ist hier übrigens auch eine Metapher für "Sekretär") von seiner Chefin bekommen hat dürfte gewesen sein, dass jegliche Kommunikation mit dem Anglerboard verboten ist.


Eine große Summe würd ich als Schwabe nicht dagegen setzen (ich wette ja nur, wenn ich weiss, dass ich gewinne als Schwabe ;-)))  )


----------



## Franky (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Ich sach ma - war doch so zu erwarten, oder?! Überraschend ist das für mich nicht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Defätisten - ich glaub immer zuerst mal ans Gute im Menschen...
:g:g:g

Konnte ja nicht wissen, dass der GF schon Verbandler und eingenordet war ...
:q:q:q


----------



## Deiwel666 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Das Problem an der Sache ist doch, dass es 90 % der Angler nicht interessiert wie Verbände arbeiten. Daran sind wieder die Verbände interessiert, denn somit kann man ganz in Ruhe seinen Mauscheleien nachgehen. Gibts dann doch Kritik, oder es entstehen Zellen die sich das so nicht mehr bieten lassen, dann zeigt sich die Unqualifiziertheit erst richtig. Möglich dass dem Seggelke schon ein Maulkorb verpasst wurde. Wäre ja noch schöner, sollte der das gepflegte System aus dem Gleichgewicht bringen wollen. Gibts eigentlich beim DAFV und den Landesverbänden sowas wie ein Ethik-Kodex den man unterschreiben muss?  Woher käme mir das nur bekannt vor. Ach ja, lets go FIFA....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Ich würde Dir nicht groß widersprechen wollen.....






PS:
Ethik(-Kodex) beim DAFV und seinen abnickenden Vasallenverbänden - hab ich fast den Kaffee auf die Tastatur geprustet ....
:q:q:q


----------



## Honeyball (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Gut, dass nicht Hoeneß und Beckenbauer an der Spitze dieses Konfusionsverbundes stehen.
Die wären dann auch nicht besser, aber finanziell wahrscheinlich in trockenen Tüchern. :m
So kann man wenigstens hoffen, dass noch mehr Landesverbände deren inkompetentes und anglerfeindliches Verhalten bemerken und ihnen endlich den Geldhahn zudrehen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Honeyball schrieb:


> So kann man wenigstens hoffen, dass noch mehr Landesverbände deren inkompetentes und anglerfeindliches Verhalten bemerken und ihnen endlich den Geldhahn zudrehen.



Hoffen kann man ja.......

Man muss sich allerdings ernsthaft fragen, was noch alles passieren muss, damit die bisher verbansgetreuen etwas bemerken und reagieren.
Ernsthaft, das ist doch schon gar nicht mehr alleine mit Dummheit oder Inkompetenz alleine zu erklären, sondern hier kommt doch schon eindeutig Hörigkeit ins Spiel.


----------



## Tricast (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft, das ist doch schon gar nicht mehr alleine mit Dummheit oder Inkompetenz alleine zu erklären, sondern hier kommt doch schon eindeutig Hörigkeit ins Spiel.



Vielleicht hat das ja auch etwas mit Altersstarrsinn zu tun.

Gruß aus Bremen

Heinz


----------



## kati48268 (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

'Realitätsverweigerung' ist es.
Das Phänomen kennt man doch aus der allg. Politik;
_Honneker, Gaddafi,..._
und aus der Verbandspolitik genauso;
_let's go FiFa!_

30 Jahre war doch alles gut,
das Stimmvieh zahlte, 
die Funktionäre der nächstkleineren Ebenen verbrüderten sich, hofierten, krochen rektalwärts hoch bis zu den Mandeln.
Und zum Großteil ist das ja immer noch so, was sie in ihrem Denken & Handeln bestätigt.
Reibung gabs allenfalls durch interne Intrigen.

Und nun kommen einige Medien, das pöööse Internet, einige wenige Funktionäre, ein kleiner Teil der Basis, 
und wollen das System in Frage stellen.

Einige LVs kündigen und treten dann auch tatsächlich aus, anstatt sich wie bisher gewohnt im letzten Moment doch wieder brav ins Glied zu stellen,
Vereine kündigen & wechseln,
ersten LVs geht langsam der Lebenssaft _(€)_ aus,
...
zu Erkennen, dass dies _(zu)_ langsam eine _(größer werdende)_ Bewegung wird, sie nicht in der Lage sind.


----------



## Heilbutt (4. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....direkt eine Mail geschrieben, mit der Bitte bis zum 2. 09. zu antworten.
> 
> Dass auf meine freundliche Anfrage keinerlei Antwort vom DAFV gekommen ist - innerhalb der gesetzten Frist - auch nicht vom GF, den ich ja direkt mit angeschrieben hatte...



Hm,
ich möchte ja niemandem zu nahe treten, und gleich vorweg:
Nein, ich bin kein Verbandslobbyist oder ähnliches, aber wie viele tausend andere hier im Forum, "zwangsweise" in einem Verband organisiert.
Aber wenn ich mir gleich den ersten Eingangströöt hierzu so durchlese, dann denke ich mir so für mich - und vielleicht denkt Herr Seggelke (und evtl.auch jeder andere der auf diesen Stuhl gesetzt werden würde genau so):

Da kommt jemand frisch in ein (zu einem?!) neuen Amt,  hat denke ich mal erst mal einige oder auch viele organisatorische Dinge - auch Post verschiedener Verbandsebenen zu bewältigen, unter anderem auch schon ein paar Mails, und darunter offensichtlich auch eine von einem gewissen Thomas F. aus einem Internetforum, der ein paar durchaus konkrete Fragen (Forderungen) stellt, der aber zur Erledigung dieser gleich eine Frist setzt!?!

Und ja, da könnte ich mir so aus meiner Sicht vorstellen, da wäre ich an seiner Stelle, egal wie er nun heißt, vielleicht wirklich gleich mal etwas "verschnupft" bzw. würde mir denken: "wer oder was sind Sie oder Du, Herr F., das Sie mir zur Erledigung meiner Post gleich mal eine Frist setzt!?!"|uhoh:

Und wie gesagt, ohne den Verantwortlichen hier zu Nahe treten zu wollen: Das Anglerboard ist eines von unzähligen (zugegeben großen) Internetforen - nicht weniger- aber auch nicht mehr! Und auch hier sind bei weitem nicht alle einer Meinung bzw. sprechen mit einer Stimme!#d

Na egal - und wenn ich dann an Herrn Seggelkes Stelle hier mal einen Blick in dieses Forum reingewagt hätte (wenn er es nicht schon vorher getan hat, oder wie mancher schon vermutet hat auch schon entsprechend geimpft wurde), und ich dann lesen müsste das kurz nach Ablauf "meiner Frist" auch schon munter auf mir rumgehauen wird, dann wüsste ich noch weniger ob ich Lust hätte mit den Funktionären dieses Forums zu kommunizieren und zu kooperieren!#c

Ich bin inzwischen zu der Auffassung gelangt das du, Thomas und auch einige andere hier endlich aktiv in die deutsche Verbandspolitik einsteigen müsstet.
Nachdem was ihr die letzten Jahre hier wirklich seitenweise gute Vorschläge und Ideen herausgearbeitet habt, konkrete Visionen formuliert, usw. aber scheinbar keiner auf "offizieller Ebene" all dies hören will!?!

Der Frust - den hört bzw. liest man aus all diesen ähnlich lautenden Threads zu hauf heraus - ggü. diversen Verbänden sitzt inzwischen spürbar tief!

Wäre doch schade um all die guten Ansätze....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Offtopic an
Da siehst Du einiges falsch, bwz. bringst es durcheinander, kurz daher für Dich, auch, bevors Offtopic wird und ich wieder nur Arbeit mit verschieben hab:
Fristen zu setzen (FÜR DIE ANTWORT!!) ist vollkommen normal in der Medienarbeit bei Recherchen und Nachfragen, weil es um Veröffentlichungstermine geht - MUSS ein GF wissen und darf deswegen nicht angepisst sein.

"Das Anglerboard" ist eben nicht nur Forum, es ist ein Medienunternehmen, u. a.  mit einer Plattform wie Anglerboard mit Forum, mit monatlichen Onlinemagazin (www.Anglerpraxis.de); FB-, und Youtubeauftritt und weiteren Seiten, die von uns gepflegt werden..

Und wer in einem Verband NICHT mit Medien sprechen bzw. Fragen nicht beantworten will, der macht schlicht den falschen Job (Öffentlichkeits/Lobbyarbeit ist ja das eigentliche Verbandsgeschäft) - gerade bei kritischen Medien müsste ein GF/Verband sogar JEDE Möglichkeit nutzen.. 

Weil Unternehmen:
Da gibts auch keine (gewählten) Funktionäre, nur Chefs, z.B. ich für die Redaktion (siehe auch Unterschied zwischen (auch) persönlicher Meinung (wie hier in Diskussion) und redaktioneller Arbeit (erstes Posting hier, was auch als Artikel dann im Mag kommt, gekennzeichnet)  ;-))

Und zum Thema "selber Verbandsarbeit machen", warum ich das nicht mache, habe ich zigmal erklärt (weil ich als 4. Gewalt wichtiger bin und das besser kann) 

Offtopic aus...

Wenn wieder jemand meinen sollte, diese kurze Erklärung für Heilbutt persönlich hier zum Offtopic weitderdiskutieren nutzen zu wollen, kommts  gleich dahin, wos da hingehört..:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=283083

Obs dann gleich Punkte gibt, kommt auf den Einzelfall an.


----------



## Mork (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Moin,
mich würde kurz interessieren wann die Mail denn an den Verband/GF gegangen ist. Wie lange war denn die Frist? Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass er gerade viel um die Ohren hat.

Ich bin noch nicht lange genug dabei um die Organisation und Vergangenheit der Angler und der Verbände zu kennen, aber ich kenne aus der Wirtschaft die 100Tage Regel. Sprich jeder neue Führungsmitarbeiter hat erstmal 3 Monate Zeit um sich zu orientieren und seine Linie zu erarbeiten. Soweit ich lesen konnte ist er jetzt einen Monat dabei.

Gruß
Mork


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Mork schrieb:


> Wie lange war denn die Frist? Könnte mir auch vorstellen, dass er gerade viel um die Ohren hat.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht lange genug dabei um die Organisation und Vergangenheit der Angler und der Verbände zu kennen, aber ich kenne aus der Wirtschaft die 100Tage Regel.



Dann einfach lesen, warum das jetzt geschehen ist:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich wollte da eigentlich dem neuen GF noch etwas Zeit zum einarbeiten geben, und habe deswegen den Thread mit der  Umfrage erstellt:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=318889
> 
> *Manchmal wird es aber schneller aktueller, als mal selber denkt, so dass man einen gefassten Plan manchmal ändern muss.*
> ...



Zeit war 1 Woche (auf  Grund der Aktualität MUSS man als Verband bei sowas eh schnell reagieren - oder wie der DAFV halt:
Gar nicht...)


----------



## Norbi (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Sicher hat Er von vornherein einen Maulkorb verpasst bekommen !!


----------



## Honeyball (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Wenn die Frist zu eng erscheint, kann man trotzdem eine Mail beantworten und das dann äußern.
Kommunikationsverweigerung gegenüber den Medien ist ein Zeichen von Inkompetenz und Schwäche, also genau das, was vom DAFV zu erwarten war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

eben...
q.e.d.


----------



## kaffeefreund (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache, aber ich hatte beim Lesen dieses Threads die gleichen Gedanken wie der User Heilbutt. 

Insgesamt schlägt einem hier beim Lesen diverser Threads zum Thema DAFV, Naturschutz, Peta etc. ein relativer harscher Ton entgegen, oftmals durchzogen von reichlich Polemik. (Bei allem Respekt für die Arbeit in diesem Forum und woanders, Thomas F., aber "weiterhin inkompetent", "versagt gleich zu Beginn"... Das ist doch Bashing auf BILD-Zeitungsniveau at it's best, oder?)

Dass man da als Verbandler nicht unbedingt Freude hat, sich hier unter Fristsetzung und öffentlich in die Nesseln zu setzen, dürfte auf der Hand liegen. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



> aber "weiterhin inkompetent", "versagt gleich zu Beginn"... Das ist doch Bashing auf BILD-Zeitungsniveau at it's best, oder?


Das sind einfache Fakten ;-)))
(kannste auch bei diversen Landesveränden wie den Sachsen nachlesen, die ja nicht umsonst gekündigt haben)



> Dass man da als Verbandler nicht unbedingt Freude hat, sich hier unter Fristsetzung und öffentlich in die Nesseln zu setzen, dürfte auf der Hand liegen. ;-)


Ich wusste noch gar nicht, dass es meine Aufgabe sein sollte, den Verbandlern irgendwie Freude zu machen..
:g:g:g

Wenns soweit kommt, dass ich für Verbände schönschreiben sollte müsste, würde ich auswandern...


----------



## Sharpo (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



kaffeefreund schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich damit unbeliebt mache, aber ich hatte beim Lesen dieses Threads die gleichen Gedanken wie der User Heilbutt.
> 
> Insgesamt schlägt einem hier beim Lesen diverser Threads zum Thema DAFV, Naturschutz, Peta etc. ein relativer harscher Ton entgegen, oftmals durchzogen von reichlich Polemik. (Bei allem Respekt für die Arbeit in diesem Forum und woanders, Thomas F., aber "weiterhin inkompetent", "versagt gleich zu Beginn"... Das ist doch Bashing auf BILD-Zeitungsniveau at it's best, oder?)
> 
> Dass man da als Verbandler nicht unbedingt Freude hat, sich hier unter Fristsetzung und öffentlich in die Nesseln zu setzen, dürfte auf der Hand liegen. ;-)



*The same procedure as every year.*


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

@kaffefereund: Du solltest dich dringend mal auch mit älteren Threads beschäftigen bezügl Verbände, bevor du dich hier auf Verbandsseite schlägst, weil es endeten ja schon zuvor, dutzende, wenn NICHT HUNDERTE, auch wohlwollendere zuvor durch das AB gestellte Anfragen in den letzen Jahren, die meist komplett ignoriert wurden (in ca 99% aller Anfragen,?), oder nur in Bruchstücken beantwortet wurden, und nun wundert man sich über Polemik, oder etwas harschere Töne den Verbänden ggü ?


----------



## kaffeefreund (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Ich verstehe, wenn hier offenbar schon vielfach schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht wurden. 

Ich schlage mich hier auf keine Seite, ich wundere mich nur darüber, welche Stimmung einem offensichtlichen Neuling im Amt hier gleich entgegenschlägt, das ist alles. Und damit darf das Thema auch gerne erstmal als erledigt angesehen werden. ;-)


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

offtopic an:
Service für kaffeefreund (beachte Datum):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=251709
offtopic aus..


----------



## Rotbart (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Seggelke macht sich in meinen Augen erstmal mehr als sympathisch, dass er sich nicht gleich von der Presse - zu dem sich ja das Anglerboard auch zu zählen scheint - vor den Karren spannen lässt. 

Auch vor dem Hintergrund, dass sich in den Verbands-Bashing-Threads regelmäßig nur eine Handvoll User rumtreiben (20?), die zudem wohl nicht mal alle organisiert sind, lässt sich dieses Schweigen nicht nur als Versagen interpretieren - sondern möglicherweise auch als die Fähigkeit, wichtiges von unwichtigem zu unterscheiden.

Is aber vermutlich auch OT, weil nicht Verbandsbashing.


----------



## kati48268 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Es steht ja jedem frei, von positiven Aktionen im Verbandswesen zu berichten.
Da wär ich grad beim beim DAFV ja sehr gespannt, was es zu berichten gibt.

Bei den sich auf Facebook präsentierenden LVs sieht es bei den kritischen und eben entscheidenden Punkten (z.B. Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelverbot, etc.; also nicht Tralala-Meldungen, wer grad wie geehrt wurde)
doch ähnlich aus.
Und mal genau hinsehen: das Problem aus Sicht der entsprechenden LVs sind ja nicht die paar Kritiker, die du von mir aus gern verächtlich Basher nennen kannst, 
sondern das kein Einziger FB-User für die Verbände Stellung bezieht.
DAS sollte denen Sorgen machen.
Und dich vielleicht auch mal nachdenken lassen.

Wenn du also etwas Positives zum DAFV oder zum neuen GF berichten kannst, immer her damit (am besten in den entsprechenden Themen-Threads).


----------



## Ralle 24 (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Rotbart schrieb:


> ........sondern möglicherweise auch als die Fähigkeit, wichtiges von unwichtigem zu unterscheiden.



Diese Fähigkeit haben der DAFV und viele Landesverbände in der Tat. Davon zeugt die Tatsache, dass sie sich um nichts wichtiges kümmern.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Rotbart schrieb:


> sondern möglicherweise auch als die Fähigkeit, wichtiges von unwichtigem zu unterscheiden.
> 
> Is aber vermutlich auch OT, weil nicht Verbandsbashing.



Ganz sooo unwichtig,scheint das AB bei einigen Damen und Herren der DAFV Führungsriege aber nicht zu sein..pikanterweise meldet man sich da aber nur, wenn man nachweislich (!) wieder mal beim Brunnen vergiften und nachfolgenden abwiegeln ertappt wurde.

Getroffene Hunde und so..

Das der BV mittlerweile nicht mehr zwischen unwichtig und wichtig unterscheiden kann, merken sogar einige LV und auch immer mehr Vereine.

Und die haben ihre Infos garantiert nicht von der Selbstbeweih-
räucherungs PR der DAFV Seite..

Und das es kommunikativ auch anders geht,beweisen doch z.B.die Niedersachsen mit ihrem AV Nds. 

Ja,man sollte dem neuen GF Zeit zur Einarbeitung geben.

Das er ad hoc zur Stelle ist und exklusiv fürs AB einen 20 Punkte Plan erörert,erwartet doch niemand.

Es ist aber im Gegenzug heutzutage beinahe Standard,das sich neue Führungskräfte peu a peau vors gesamte(!) Publikum stellen und mal kurz "Hallo" sagen..

Kurze und knappe Vorstellung,wie stellt man sich die zukünftige ZUSAMMENARBEIT vor (inkl.PR mit Öffentlichkeit/Medien)und gut ist.

Klappern gehört zum Handwerk,gerade in der medialen Welt des 21.Jahrhundert.

Corporate Identity scheint beim DAFV aber noch nicht so ganz angekommen zu sein..?


----------



## NaabMäx (5. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Hallo Thomas,

Wem würdest den du gerne als Vorstand sehen und erklär gleich mit, warum der in deinen Augen der/ die geeignete ist - mit Namen. 


mfg
NM



mfg
NM


----------



## Ossipeter (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Will die Oberpfalz etz a Treibjagd starten? Wo kummsd denn du her?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



NaabMäx schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas,
> 
> Wem würdest den du gerne als Vorstand sehen und erklär gleich mit, warum der in deinen Augen der/ die geeignete ist - mit Namen.
> 
> ...


Hat ja nix mit dem Thema hier zu tun, wo es um den GF geht...


----------



## kati48268 (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Ich möchte im DAFV weder einen Vorstand noch einen GF sehen,
sondern nur einen Insolvenzverwalter.


----------



## buttweisser (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Das der aus kompetenter Inkompetenz bestehende DAFV nichts für Angler übrig hat, dürfte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein. Das gesamte Tun und Handeln besteht nur darin die organisierten Angler zu schwächen. Mir scheint, da steckt Methode dahinter. Und ich glaube in D gibt es keinen weiteren Verband, der so gegen die Interessen seiner Mitglieder arbeitet.

Es gab schon mal 2 Anglerverbände in D und es wird Zeit, das es wieder so wird. Die "Angelsachsen" und alle anderen Verbände auf Landesebene, die wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten, sollten mal über eine Neugründung des DAV nachdenken. Scheinbar führt kein Weg daran vorbei.

DAV heißt Deutscher Anglerverband und so sollte sich der Verband auch verstehen. Schließlich sind wir Angler und keine Fischer.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



buttweisser schrieb:


> Das der aus kompetenter Inkompetenz bestehende DAFV nichts für Angler übrig hat, dürfte mittlerweile jedem bekannt sein. Das gesamte Tun und Handeln besteht nur darin die organisierten Angler zu schwächen. Mir scheint, da steckt Methode dahinter. Und ich glaube in D gibt es keinen weiteren Verband, der so gegen die Interessen seiner Mitglieder arbeitet.
> 
> Es gab schon mal 2 Anglerverbände in D und es wird Zeit, das es wieder so wird. Die "Angelsachsen" und alle anderen Verbände auf Landesebene, die wirklich die Interessen der Angler vertreten, sollten mal über eine Neugründung des DAV nachdenken. Scheinbar führt kein Weg daran vorbei.
> 
> DAV heißt Deutscher Anglerverband und so sollte sich der Verband auch verstehen. Schließlich sind wir Angler und keine Fischer.




Wieder 2 Bundesverbände? Ich brauch nur einen. Einer der sich  kompetent für das Angeln in DE einsetzt.


----------



## buttweisser (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Und nun? Wo ist der eine Verband der sich für das Angeln in DE einsetzt? Den gibt es aktuell leider nicht. Es bleibt ja gar nichts anderes übrig, als dem DAFV eine vernünftige Alternative entgegenzusetzen.


----------



## Sharpo (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Wer soll es machen? Klasing?

Du meinst also ehrlich die anderen Landesverbände welche sich aus dem DAFv verpissen und verpisst haben machen es in einem anderen Bundesverband besser?

Ausgenommen Anglerverband Nds.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Klasing wäre keine schlechte Wahl.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



Victor Laszlo schrieb:


> Klasing wäre keine schlechte Wahl.



W.Klasing wäre beim jetzigen Zustand des BV-pardon-Perlen vor die Säue.

Ein Klasing allein,machts nicht..

Da muss ein Gesamtumdenken(hin zum Dienstleister) stattfinden,bevor man da neu aufbauen kann..nur mit wem bitte?

Und solange da aus der jetzigen Führungsriege  "Angeln nur zur Verwertung" Sprüche kommen,auch inhaltlich eher eine Katastrophe.

Nix dazugelernt halt..

Insofern hätte man auch Donald Duck zum GF machen können

Solange da auf nahezu allen Themenfeldern(auch das der Finanzen) keine inhaltlich/ideologische Kehrtwende stattfindet,ists quasi egal wer den Posten bekleidet..man verwaltet dann trotz und mit "Frischfleisch"  überwiegend alten Murks.


----------



## Victor Laszlo (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> W.Klasing wäre beim jetzigen Zustand des BV-pardon-Perlen vor die Säue.
> 
> Ein Klasing allein,machts nicht..



Darum gehts nicht.
Jemand, nicht "irgendjemand" müsste in Gesprächen mit den Landesverbänden abklären welchen Zuspruch ein konkurrierender Bundesverband hätte. Sollten diese Gespräche vielversprechend sein wäre ein Verband zu gründen. Diese Gründung entspricht im wesentlichen einer Vereinsgründung. Dazu braucht es sieben Gründungsmitglieder und vor allem  einer Satzung. Eines der sieben Gründungsmitglieder stellt von Anfang an den Vorstand dar. Wie weitergehend Posten besetzt werden kann in der Satzung beschrieben werden.

Wie dann ein solcher Verband arbeiten würde läge doch in der Hand der Personen die sich eines solchen Posten annehmen würden. Eine Auswahl ist doch bereits bei der Wahl der Gründungsmitglieder möglich.
Ich wäre, so die Maßnahme aussichtsreich wäre, sofort dabei.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. September 2016)

*AW: DAFV weiterhin inkompetent bei Kommunikation - GF Seggelke versagt gleich zu Begi*

Ein neuer Verband ist aber hier nicht das Thema, das Thema ist hier das Versagen des aktuell existierenden DAFV....

Hier könnt ihr ja diskutieren, wie man diesen real existierenden DAFV besser machen könnte..

Den Thread musste ich eröffnen, weil die üblichen Verbandsclaqueure dazu nicht in der Lage waren:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=290651


----------

